# KarmaPolice's Fake Hygrolon Log



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a small side project, non-tank wise. I have always enjoyed someone else's project (Mika) with making a 'Hygrolog Fake Log' that was located on the orchidsforum.com with a quick tutorial as well.
I didn't use the exact same method but rigged up my own that was much smaller than what was originally done. I apologize for the poor pictures now, but you can deal with it. I first went to the hardware store and got some PVC tubing, the large piece in the middle happens to be braided only because it didnt come otherwise for that shape. I added some basic stones so I could weigh down one side and create some upward lift.









I then glued (with JB weld, only thing I had) a cut out portion of a thicker deli cup to each end of the PVC tub. I then cut a small hold on the end that is raised so I can fill the tube with water.

















I then marked a few spots that I was going to be attaching the 'vines' to and then covered the main PVC tube with a sheet of hygrolon and glued the ends together with a light bit of gorilla glue. At the very end where the hole is cut out I attached a small hygrolon strip that goes from the outside of the 'log' through the hole so it is able to wick up the water from inside the tube / reservoir.
I then attached the liana vines from the manufacturers website on to the tube with screws and sealed the screw holes slightly with more gorilla glue.

I then have added a different variety of plants to the piece, I tried leaving it out, filling up the reservoir and leaving it in a small tray of water:

































2 months later:


































I then decided to place the 'log' into my grow-out-plant tank to have better success with growing moss and other things with the increased humidity, I had removed the pleurothalis orchid only because I wanted to use it elsewhere:
7 months later

































Enjoy.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

that's pretty kickass.


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude that is awesome! So you used that braided tube as the "log" and smaller braided tubes as the vines?!


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Mohlerbear said:


> Dude that is awesome! So you used that braided tube as the "log" and smaller braided tubes as the vines?!


Actually I did buy smaller pvc tubing to use as 'vines' but since I shrunk the whole project down so much they wouldn't bend as easily and flow as well. So In the end I used a small Liana vine from Folius as the twists on top of the pvc 'log'


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

KarmaPolice said:


> So In the end I used a small Liana vine from Folius


Good work there!
Question tho, how did you ever get your hands on some Hygrolon from Folius? I understand that Folius is right now the only one that seems to sell Hygrolon in the USA, but unfortunately they're always out of stock when I'm interested!


----------



## Mohlerbear (Feb 20, 2014)

Check their site often. Or email that dude and ask when they should be in stock. I bought three bags of it, just in case he ran out when I would need some. I emailed him and he told me when it would be in stock.


----------



## dapjansen (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks, I'll definitely do that!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

dapjansen said:


> Good work there!
> Question tho, how did you ever get your hands on some Hygrolon from Folius? I understand that Folius is right now the only one that seems to sell Hygrolon in the USA, but unfortunately they're always out of stock when I'm interested!


Has anyone tried using aquamat? It looks like hygrolon but not sure if epiphytes do as well.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

:Small Quick Update:

Some nice growth in the last couple months.



























This is also another item I made. Using some scrap glass I made a small reservoir which I sized around a tree fern panel, light used some gorilla glue (once tacky, and not enough in the end) to stick some some Hygrolon to the panel and then secured it standing up with some rocks in the bottom. Planted with some simple/generic maidenhair fern. Was going to originally give this to my girlfriend for her work desk, but decided to save it and let it grow in more...and been filling out ever since. added some java moss to the water section after a while and like it slowly growing up the back.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

*: KarmaPolice's Fake Hygrolon Log*

Looks like I will be unfortunately getting out of the hobby and will be looking to clear out my plants along with this fun project that I made. The sale thread can be found here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants-supplies-classifieds/225353-karmapolces-getting-out-trade-sale-frogs-tanks-plants-more.html

Here are some quick cell phone photos I have taken to show the most recent progression of this hygrolon vine:










































If you are interested in this item, tanks, plants, frogs etc... check out the link above.


----------

